
The Dangers of Certainty: A Lesson From Auschwitz - look_lookatme
http://opinionator.blogs.nytimes.com/2014/02/02/the-dangers-of-certainty/?_php=true&_type=blogs&_r=0
======
Vigil
I thought the science culture wars were over, but apparently people are still
pushing them.

